# loose poopies Wellness food



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok, so Harry 4.5 m old was on eukanuba puppy, and I thought I needed to switch to something better quality, now it seems like he has loose stools or definatley not very firm. He has even started pooping in his crate overnight. So, I am thinking it is the wellness? Any one else have this experience, or suggestions? Maybe I should switch to a different high quality but I don't know what is exactly in the wellness that could be causing it, so I know what to avoid in a future brand. Was thinking of Canidae, solid gold, innova...
What does everyone out there think? I am really disappointed, I thought I found the one, maybe he just does better with the cheaper stuff?:brick:
wellness info-
The optimal balance of nutrient-rich whole foods to fulfill the unique health needs of your growing puppy.

Natural Source of DHA - Supports Brain Development

Supports Bone & Muscle Development

Smaller Kibble Size for Smaller Mouths

Holistically formulated for the complete health of your developing puppy. Provides whole-body nutritional support during the important foundation year.

ENERGY FOR GROWTH & PLAY

Carbohydrates provide energy. We use oatmeal, barley and brown rice because they're easy to digest and full of nutrients.

DHA - SUPPORTS BRAIN DEVELOPMENT

We guarantee the level of DHA on every bag. Research suggests this important fatty acid helps support cognitive development, vital to learning and training.

STRONG TEETH & BONES

Puppies need the right mineral balance to ensure bones grow at the proper rate. We guarantee our levels of calcium and phosphorus on every bag.

HEALTHY MUSCLE GROWTH

Puppies need increased amounts of protein. We use high quality sources including deboned chicken and salmon meal.

OPTIMAL NUTRIENT ABSORPTION

We ensure excellent nutrient digestibility through our Digestool™ confirmation studies - less nutrients in the stool, means more nutrients stay in the body.

GUARANTEED GREAT TASTE

With satisfaction guaranteed, we use deboned chicken and salmon meal to provide a taste that puppies love.

In addition to our quality protein and wholesome grains, this Super5Mix® recipe includes a unique mix of complementary ingredients for overall wellbeing. We call it our 5 for Life™ Supplement System.

Fruit & Veggie Antioxidant Rainbow

WellCoat® Omega 3 & 6 Mix

Botanical & Herb Blend

Essential Vitamins & Minerals

ActiCoat™ with Live Micro-organisms

Thoughtfully Made with Whole-foods: Deboned Chicken • Oatmeal • Carrots • Spinach • Sweet Potatoes • Apples • Blueberries • Ground Flaxseed

Never Any: Meat By-Products • Wheat • Corn • Soy • Artificial Colors or Flavors • Artificial Preservatives

Product Ingredients | Ingredient Index | Vitamins/Minerals 
Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Oatmeal, Ground Barley, Salmon Meal (a natural source of DHA - Docosahexaenoic Acid), Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a natural source of Vitamin E), Ground Brown Rice, Tomato Pomace, Rice Bran, Tomatoes, Natural Chicken Flavor, Rye Flour, Carrots, Spinach, Sweet Potatoes, Apples, Blueberries, Ground Millet, Ground Flaxseed, Potassium Chloride, Minerals [Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganese Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite], Vitamins [Beta-Carotene, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement], Choline Chloride, Calcium Carbonate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Taurine, Mixed Tocopherols (a natural preservative), Chicory Root Extract, Garlic, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Green Tea Extract, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation products.

This is a naturally preserved product.

Guaranteed Analysis 
Crude Protein Not Less Than 28.0% 
Crude Fat Not Less Than 17.0% 
Crude Fiber Not More Than 5.0% 
Moisture Not More Than 11.0% 
Calcium Not Less Than 1.30% 
Phosphorus Not Less Than 1.00% 
Vitamin E Not Less Than 150 IU/kg 
Omega 6 Fatty Acids Not Less Than 3.0% 
Omega 3 Fatty Acids Not Less Than 1.0% 
Beta Carotene* Not Less Than 5 mg/kg 
DHA* Not Less Than 0.13% 
Lycopene* Not Less Than 0.25 mg/kg 
Taurine* Not Less Than 0.09% 
Total Micro-organisms* Not Less Than 20,000,000 CFU/lb

(L. plantarum, E. faecium, L. casei, L. acidophilus in equal amounts)

* Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles.

Calories Analysis 
This food contains 3,800 kcal per kilogram or 450 kcal per cup ME (metabolizable energy) on an as fed basis (calculated).

View Feeding Directions


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi Sam and welcome to the forum! Where in western PA are you ., I grew up in Penn Hills? I have always kept my dogs on puppy food until they were one year old. Some dogs need to switch brands slowly by mixing the two together (old with the new) and then slowly increasing the amount on the new food. I usually did 1/2 and 1/2 for a week which allows their system to get use to the new ingredients. This might help. Good luck


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi-
I live in eastern pa, a suburb of philadelphia. I did slowly switch him mixing the euk with the weelness, and he has been on straight wellness for about a week. I wonder if there is something I can add to his kibble to make them into more of a tootsie rolluke:
I was also thinking solid gold...


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

LOL you can send me the gold .


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok, so I have been ever soooo slowly switching food, and I thinkit is ever soooo slowly working. Keep your fingers crossed that he continues to improve.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

I still have like 1/4 of a bag of wellness mixed with the solid gold to go through until he is straight solid gold. It is taking forever, especially since I cut back on the amount of food I also was feeding. I did notice that after I cut back on his wellness food he got more streamlined and he seems to wander around watching me or searching the floor for crumbs. I am thinking that once he is on straight solid gold then I will feed the recommended amount and then go up or down based on his out put of feces. I do not want to go back to the pudding pies I had before. It does bother me that he got leaner as a result of me cutting back on the amount since I believe that was one part of the problem.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Glad it's working. Harry's a handsome boy. Love the pictures.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok, so all the wellness was finished up yesterday. Today starts the real test of tootsies, from today on it'll be the wee bits solid gold exclusively, to be continued.....


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Just had to comment on Harry's cute lil' mug! He is adorable!


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, I am sort of ho hum ... His first poo of the day is perfect but there after not so good, so I went from one cup to 3/4 cup to now today 1/2 cup of the solid gold wee bit food. Of course I caught him eating his poo last night. I think he is hungry but I feed less and that seems to help with the pudding pies:frusty:but now hes hungry:frusty:


----------



## Manhattan Guy (Jul 9, 2009)

Here's my experience with doing food transitions with Atticus. Throughout his first year I transitioned him 3 times. I did the transition over the course of about 12 days, in 4 day increments. I first mixed 1/4 new with 3/4 old, then 1/2 and 1/2, then 3/4 new and 1/4 old and finally 100% new. Even with this gradual schedule Atticus' stools were soft for quite a while. I did find that when he was on Solid Gold Puppy, his poop was very well formed - but man did it stink!!! 

Currently, after getting a recommendation from Sabine Contreras at the Dog Food Project, I've transitioned him off puppy food (he's 13 months now) onto Wellness Core reduced fat dry with a 1 oz topper of Nature's Variety Instinct - lamb. So far he's doing ok. I used the same transition schedule as mentioned above.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

My sister has the same issue with her lab puppy. The puppy eats Wellness Large Breed Puppy food and her stools are not terribly firm. They might start out okay but turn out soft. 
I don't have this experience feeding Wellness Super 5 to my dogs so I have no idea what might be causing it. I suggested she try a different food.


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

We found with our previous dog (a whippet) that some foods just did not agree with him and he would have loose stools as a result. He did not do well on Eukanuba or Wysong. We eventually found that a lamb and rice mix worked best (can't remember the brand).

Now with Rascal and Pixie, we've had them on TLC Whole Life, but just recently read a thread on this forum about dog kibble, that rated different brands and explained about what the ingredients are in dog food. Based on this information we have now switched them (over about 2 weeks gradually) to Orijen Red, which is rated very highly. Lots of good quality protein and fruit and vegetables - no grain. Their poops are still very well formed and firm - even better actually than on the TLC.

So it might also be a case of the food not agreeing with the particular dog.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

To chime in I have had Solid Gold just a wee bit w/ Drake and Izzy and when Vana was rescued she had really really loose stool. I added a spoonful of canned pumpkin to her food- not the piemix but 100% pumpkin - it helps with tummy problems. She firmed up in about 1 1/2 wks. 

Anyone else using solid gold- the sparkley pink bag?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Manhattan Guy said:


> Here's my experience with doing food transitions with Atticus. Throughout his first year I transitioned him 3 times. I did the transition over the course of about 12 days, in 4 day increments. I first mixed 1/4 new with 3/4 old, then 1/2 and 1/2, then 3/4 new and 1/4 old and finally 100% new. Even with this gradual schedule Atticus' stools were soft for quite a while. I did find that when he was on Solid Gold Puppy, his poop was very well formed - but man did it stink!!!
> 
> Currently, after getting a recommendation from Sabine Contreras at the Dog Food Project, I've transitioned him off puppy food (he's 13 months now) onto Wellness Core reduced fat dry with a 1 oz topper of Nature's Variety Instinct - lamb. So far he's doing ok. I used the same transition schedule as mentioned above.


Great advice, and if you still have problems contact Sabine. These changes take time. Worst thing you can do is just around trying different foods. Give it awhile.


----------

